# LR Mobile Interface Background Color



## rjwilner (Feb 28, 2020)

Is there a means of changing the interface background color to something other than the hideous black?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 28, 2020)

Apple, Adobe and a lot of other research went into determining the best user interface that is restful on the eyed at the same time does not overpower what is important on the screen.   That would be some shade of gray.   Mobile devices also have another requirement of reserving battery life.  The mobile device screen consumes the most power used by the mobile OS.  Black pixels consume no power and there for offer the best battery life.  In summation, black is what you get because black is what you need.


----------



## rjwilner (Feb 28, 2020)

Black is certainly not what I 'need'. I find nothing harder, and more annoying, to read than white text on a black background. It is anything but 'restful' for me. And based on the number of requests for other options on Adobe's help forums, it clearly isn't for others as well.

The power consumption aspect is certainly a consideration. But I'd absolutely opt for a lighter option if given the choice. It's not like I spend hrs of my day in LR on a mobile device, so that isn't going to make or break my device usage either way.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 28, 2020)

rjwilner said:


> Black is certainly not what I 'need'. I find nothing harder, and more annoying, to read than white text on a black background. It is anything but 'restful' for me. And based on the number of requests for other options on Adobe's help forums, it clearly isn't for others as well.
> 
> The power consumption aspect is certainly a consideration. But I'd absolutely opt for a lighter option if given the choice. It's not like I spend hrs of my day in LR on a mobile device, so that isn't going to make or break my device usage either way.



Take that up with the “great computer god”. I’m just the messenger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2020)

You can vote on the request here: Lightroom Mobile: Ability to change the interface background color | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

